# Gerbil help in NY



## heymoon (Jan 16, 2012)

hello, i have 4 gerbils that i need to re home very soon. I am being kicked out of the house due to my mothers divorce and will be couch surfing for a bit. I have 2 male gerbils about a year old that are both friendly. i also have 2 females that are about 2 years old, but they had to be separated due to an injury. All the gerbils would come with an 20 gallon tank, bedding, food,toys, ect. I live in buffalo NY, and would be willing to drive a little bit in order to find them good homes. thank you.

i have posted this on a gerbil form also but nothing. I also am working with local shelters in order to find a home but time is running out,


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Try joining the gerbil forum and posting in general... The guest board isn't visited as much as the member boards.


----------



## heymoon (Jan 16, 2012)

okay i did, thank you.


----------

